# Name this bug



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

TroutFishingBear said:


> I hate roaches, when we lived at Aspen Chaae in Ypsilanti those apartments were full of them, both American and German species. We got takeout every night for months after we saw em, you couldn’t keep food in there. They would never eradicate them either.


My brother and I got our first apartment when I was 17. International Place Apartments in Ypsilanti lol. Like you said couldn’t leave food anywhere. Couldn’t even use the oven they took that over too! Ate pizza everyday for a year lol. I still have nightmares 30 years later.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Yup international apartments changed their name to Aspen some years back. So apparently they never tried to get rid of em over a span of decades lol…


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Yup international apartments changed their name to Aspen some years back. So apparently they never tried to get rid of em over a span of decades lol…


lmao! What a **** hole that place was in 1994. Couldn’t imagine what it’s like now.


----------



## Markosmania (Mar 13, 2015)

Old Whaler said:


> View attachment 845167
> 
> 
> Enlarged. Yeah, I don't let them live. They die on contact with Ant & Roach spray, as well as the aforementioned swatter.


Looks like a roach to me.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

???


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I lived in a rented duplex in Pensacola with cruddy neighbors in the other half without a problem. After they were evicted the owner sent the exterminator to just their half of the duplex. After that the roaches were uncontrollable until I left.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Old Whaler said:


> My first instinct is to call it a cockroach, but I am not familiar enough with cockroaches to know. I find them when I take the cover off my charcoal grill, and they hang out under the edges of my canopy shelter. Wicked speedy, but real soft bodies, and they die easy with a flyswatter.
> 
> View attachment 845125


Doug.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

shell waster said:


> Wood raoch...leave the cover off the grill for a few days they will be gone, no where to hide


THAT!!!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

shell waster said:


> Wood raoch...leave the cover off the grill for a few days they will be gone, no where to hide


This turned out to be spot-on. Thanks very much.


----------



## Retired Hunter (Sep 23, 2016)

Get a pump sprayer and some Talstar P it kills everything


BuckeyeFootball said:


> Get a pump sprayer and some Talstar P it kills everything


I have a good friend that is an exterminator. The Talstar is all he uses. Its safe for pets and commercial kitchens. I bought it through Amazon, but I see they no longer have it. I use a garden hose sprayer and spray my entire house outside twice a year. I spray the pole barn and all outdoor buildings. I also spray about 50 feet around the house and do not have problems with ticks or mosquitos. I have been using it for several years.
Try here: Talstar P Professional Insecticide


----------



## martini77 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have them outside here in my woodshed and regular shed. I let them be outside, but if they do make it in I take them out.


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

I also have them in my landscaping mulch. They are not inside on purpose as far as I can tell. Easy to kill inside if they make it inside.


----------



## BuckeyeFootball (Mar 26, 2019)

Retired Hunter said:


> Get a pump sprayer and some Talstar P it kills everything
> 
> I have a good friend that is an exterminator. The Talstar is all he uses. Its safe for pets and commercial kitchens. I bought it through Amazon, but I see they no longer have it. I use a garden hose sprayer and spray my entire house outside twice a year. I spray the pole barn and all outdoor buildings. I also spray about 50 feet around the house and do not have problems with ticks or mosquitos. I have been using it for several years.
> Try here: Talstar P Professional Insecticide


Same here 2 applications a year around the foundation and eves etc. Its definitely way better than "home defense".


----------



## marley.roman96 (5 mo ago)

just a cockroach..


----------

